# State Rep Michael DeBose Changed from Anti to ProGun



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

The Cleveland Plain Dealer is reporting that State Representative Michael DeBose (D-Cleveland) is seeking an Ohio Concealed Handgun License after twice voting against the concealed carry laws that were passed in 2004.

Unfortunately, like many people, it took the survival of a violent attack for Rep. DeBose to understand the importance of the innate right guaranteed by the Ohio Constitution: "The people have the right to bear arms for their defense and security."

Quote:
The loud muffler on a car that slowly passed as he was finishing the walk caught his attention, though. When the car stopped directly in front of his house - three houses from where he stood - he knew there was going to be a problem.

"There was a tall one and a short one," DeBose said, sipping on a McDonald's milkshake and recounting the experience Friday.

"The tall one reached in his pocket and pulled out a silver gun. And they both started running towards me."

"At first I just backed up, but then I turned around and started running and screaming."
=========================================
Representative DeBose now realizes that:

Quote:
"I was wrong," he said Friday.

"I'm going to get a permit and so is my wife.

"I've changed my mind. You need a way to protect yourself and your family.

"I don't want to hurt anyone. But I never again want to be in the position where I'm approached by someone with a gun and I don't have one."

DeBose said he knows that a gun doesn't solve Cleveland's violence problem; it's merely a street equalizer.

"There are too many people who are just evil and mean-spirited. They will hurt you for no reason. If more people were packing guns, it might serve as a deterrent.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Funny how quick a liberal socialist can change his mind when it's his hindend on the line.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I think thats the problem most anti-gun folk have, thinking that of course they will never be a target and if YOU aren't doing anything wrong you won't be a target either so who needs a gun. I think this kind of thinking is a built in safety mechanism for some people so they don't have to admit to how cold the world can be sometimes. Its the big-wigs that OWN guns but think they nobody else should have them that **** me off.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have seen this happen up close. A VERY anti gun neighbor a few years ago was beaten and robbed at gun point and asked me to teach her to shoot the very next day.


----------

